# The O2 arena and diabetics



## Stitch147 (Jun 20, 2016)

As some of you know I was at the O2 arena in London Saturday for an all day music festival. The arena doors opened at 4.30 and there was 4 acts on the main stage, only 3 of these I was interested in seeing. So we made the descision to see the first band then go out and get some food before the 3rd band on (wasnt interested in seeing the second band). What we did not know at the planning stages was that once you was in the arena part of the O2 you wouldnt be allowed out again!!! So I had to make do with whatever was available on the food stands inside the arena. Burgers, hot dogs, pizza's, burrito's, chicken wraps...... all of which arent particulary diabetes friendly. I settled on a chicken wrap but only really ate the contents and left the tortilla wrap. I emailed the O2 and explained the situation considering we was in there from 4.30 until just gone 11pm, that it would have been good to have been able to go and get a proper meal from somewhere. 
I received a very nice reply but its the event organisers that set the rules for individual events.

Handy tip follows for anyone attending events at O2 venues - 

The O2 people have told me though that diabetics (and other people with dietary needs due to existing medical conditions) are allowed to take in their own food and drink to suit dietery needs, you just need to obtain a food and drink exemption form from them. 
Heres the email address you need to contact them if you need one. 

customerservices@theo2.co.uk


----------



## Northerner (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks for the information Stitch  A shame that they can't offer a range of food to suit ALL tastes and requirements - a diabetes-friendly diet is, after all, a healthy diet for anyone!


----------



## Copepod (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks for the tip, Stitch147. If I ever go to O2 Arena (very unlikely!) I'll get an exemption form so I can bring my own sandwiches and drink, as I guess the food is pretty expensive?


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 20, 2016)

The chicken wrap, which wasnt that big, was £8.50!!!!!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 20, 2016)

We normally go to one of the restaurants outside the main arena and have dinner before a concert but because of the timings of this one having dinner at 3.30 is too early for me. Its just a shame we couldnt go out and then gone back in again.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 20, 2016)

I was going to say I saw a programme where people had complained about food and O2 , people where having their own food taken off them!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 20, 2016)

Normally they will take food and drink off you if you take your own. Im going again in december so will ask for a form and take a sandwich just to see what happens (even though i will be having dinner before the concert at this one).


----------



## grovesy (Jun 20, 2016)

Yes this was stated in the programme I saw I think it might have been a rip off Britain  programme. The cost of food was also quoted too! Glad I don't do concerts!


----------

